# My collection...7/18/06



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I thought I would practice my photography skills and show off my collection. I'll keep this rolling and periodically add more photos.

Blue Sipaliwini


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Imitators*

Imitators


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Brazilian Yellowhead Tinctorius*


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Intermedius*


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome pictures,, Keep em coming!


thankyou for sharing.. again..awesome closeups.

-Frank

I wish I could take pics like these :shock:


----------



## mnchartier (May 9, 2005)

Very nice frogs, what kind of camera are you using, pics are outstanding


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Those are some great looking pics. Thanks for sharing! I was going to comment on how I liked a particular picture but once I looked over them again I love them all!


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

David, 
Great frogs and great pictures. I particularly like those sips.


----------



## kj (Jan 15, 2006)

nice pics :wink: 
an nice frogs :wink:


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Oct 5, 2005)

David - my viv needs frogs. You have too many. I can help.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes, nice Sips. And, that last imi pic was a good one too.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Ha ha...you just happen to be in the best area for PDF's. Actually the PNW is pretty good too! I do have some babies coming along.

How's the viv coming along? Once I close out the month, I'm coming over to see it.  



Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> David - my viv needs frogs. You have too many. I can help.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the comments...keep posted for more pictures of different frogs!


----------



## booga (Sep 19, 2004)

*My collection...pics updated regularly!*

its nice to see you posting great pics again. i dig photography.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

dmartin72 said:


> Ha ha...you just happen to be in the best area for PDF's. Actually the PNW is pretty good too! I do have some babies coming along.
> 
> How's the viv coming along? Once I close out the month, I'm coming over to see it.
> 
> ...


Why is that the best area? MAD? Cause if there's something I'm missing... I'm hopping in my car tonight.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Keep an eye of our MAD thread...there are a lot of breeders in this area that can bring frogs to the next meeting.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Oct 5, 2005)

dmartin72 said:


> Ha ha...you just happen to be in the best area for PDF's. Actually the PNW is pretty good too! I do have some babies coming along.
> 
> How's the viv coming along? Once I close out the month, I'm coming over to see it.
> 
> ...


I'm waiting on some plants to show up in the mail - I'm hoping they'll
be here by early next week - it should start looking like a viv then...


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

How's the airflow inside the tank? Also, how is that double paned front glass working with keeping the front clear? I can't wait to see it fill in because the hardscape is amazing!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

It will start looking like a viv when you get some frogs. :lol:


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Red Amazonicus*

I think everyone has seen these, but they are part of the collection.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

I've seen them, but those frogs are HOT!!! :shock: 8)


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Oct 5, 2005)

dmartin72 said:


> How's the airflow inside the tank? Also, how is that double paned front glass working with keeping the front clear? I can't wait to see it fill in because the hardscape is amazing!


Aitflow in the tank is pretty good I think - since ALL the air from the
pump is now going in it. The double pane didn't work well - not enough 
air pressure - too many leaks I think. BUT - I did figure something out
and the front pane is almost 100% clear 100% of the time - takes about
3 minutes after the misters turn off for it to clear up again. Drop
by and take a peek! Wait till after next week though - I want some more
plants in there before you come by. 

BTW
Those 'amys' look sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Ghazanfar,

What aquarium plants are doing well and how do the plants handle the transition? You have to keep them really moist initially.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*More intermedius*


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Basti's*


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Orange Galacts*


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: More intermedius*



dmartin72 said:


>


Is this an intermedius? I don't know quite all my thumbnails yet. It's a beautiful frog! Great photos too!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Yes it is.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Fantasticas*


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Excellent pics (as always)!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow, what a collection!
Very nice pics, and your frogs look Great!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Alright, Alright I can't keep up!!! Those are some beautiful frogs. You keep posting some great pictures of some awesome frogs. Thanks for giving me something to dream about : )


----------



## vignolo (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi

One of the most beautyful collection here I guess. I personnaly prefer the intermedius. Those are nice!

Continue your work 

PL


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks...I will be posting about 12 more (leucs, Azureus, G & B Auratus, Reticulatus, Vittatus, Citronella, Powder Blue, Reticulated Auratus, Vents, Panguana Lamasi, Green Pumilio). My collection is a drop in the bucket compared to some.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*G & B Auratus*


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Incredible collection. As asked on the first page, what camera/lens are you using? These are some of the highest quality shots I've seen on a frog forum.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks!

Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro Autofocus Lens


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

David,

Great pictures of your azureus. I know that these frogs are pretty common now but they still have to be one of my favorites! Thanks for some wonderful pictures over the last couple weeks.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

In the last week, whenever I've needed to describe the beauty of a frog, I've shown off these photos. Nice shots!


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

Is this frog on the right a fantasticus or an intermedius??

Grtz,
Thomas


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

dmartin72 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro Autofocus Lens


nice. I wish I can afford to drop another $450 on a macro lens. What body are you using?

And those pictures are through glass, I'm assuming. excellent.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

It's a standard fantasticus with an unusually high amount of orange all over the body. Pretty cool huh?



flyingkip said:


> Is this frog on the right a fantasticus or an intermedius??
> 
> Grtz,
> Thomas


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah, that's for sure!!
Nice frogs in general, all of them!
Grtz,
Thomas


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

It's a nice piece of glass...the body is just a canon digital rebel that I will probably update in a year or so after I get a couple more lens, but definitely good enough right now for what I do.

Most of them are not through the glass!



ErickG said:


> dmartin72 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Leucs









Mantellas


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*(FR) Green Chiriqui Grande Pumilio*

Male


















Female


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Phyllobates Terribilis*


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

were those green/yellow/blue pums chiriquis?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Green


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Retics*


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Sweet, those were the pics I was waiting for! You take great pictures David!
Hordan


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey! Those look like MY retics!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Ghaz...I am doing an experiment with a group of 6 in a 20 gallon long being that they are more terrestrial than arboreal. It is a very simple set-up with sphangnum moss and lots of leaf litter. Plus I threw in about 10 film canisters. Let me just tell you, it is one tough frog to snap good shots of! So far the group is very peaceful and I don't see any fighting.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm going to have to swing by one of these days now that I'm starting
to decide what frog to keep. Any updated pics of the tanks?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

dmartin72 said:


>


your pictures are great!
could you tell me what are the plants in this beautifull terrarium? and what kind of substrat you use?

thx


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

what size tank and what sorta lighting?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

130 watts (overkill - I just had an extra) of CF over a 20 gallon tank.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

twisner - yes those were chiriqui river pumilo, one of a handful of green pumilio...

Bad David, you didn't answer sardaukar's question!

Skipping over some plants because I can't see them clearly and don't remember from when I saw the tank in person, you've got an _Alocasia_ hybrid (Polly or similar dwarf amazonicus hybrid), creeping fig background, _Begonia_ ('rajah' I believe), two kinda of Maranta/prayer plant (_Maranta leuconeura_ `Erythroneura' and _Maranta leuconeura_ `Kerchoviana' ), as well as some white Fittonia poking out between the Marantas. There is one flowering plant dead center that I cannot for the life of me remember what it was.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks Corey...are you having any luck with the aquatic plants that you got samples of?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ugh, my plant situation right now sucks monkeys. I need to pay some major $$$ and get some seriously lighting, but don't have the money to do so. I'll figure it out one of these days, and really get the stuff growing... I just need to settle down with a real job and find a more perminant place to live.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Always room in....THE FROG ROOM! come on over kitten


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Woah there Dave...


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Haha Dave, you know I'm not heading out to OK!! Never give up do you lol.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

A boy can dream cant he? Anyways that was the perfect setup you gave me...i had to revive that old joke  (Ignore us people who dont know what im talking about) Oh and sorry for any derailment....carry on.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Oct 5, 2005)

KeroKero said:


> Ugh, my plant situation right now sucks monkeys. I need to pay some major $$$ and get some seriously lighting, but don't have the money to do so. I'll figure it out one of these days, and really get the stuff growing... I just need to settle down with a real job and find a more perminant place to live.


OD 24" NO bulbs with el-cheapo ballasts from HD. Gives you as much
light as a CF for about 1/2 the cost.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ghaz, I konw you are the plant king  I plant to bug the day lights out of your for plant information soon! Not just for the plant swap site (currently on hiatus... grrrr... me and marcos have too much work) but to create my own propagation jungles lol. Hopefully money will start coming in soon and I'll be able to work this stuff out (just in time to move, joy :evil: ).

Yes, Dave, keep dreaming :roll:


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Oct 5, 2005)

Aquatic plants I know a lot about. Terrestrials are a different story.
I was hoping to get more information from you once you setup that
plant swap site...


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Haha, you still know how to grow the plants. Not to mention a lot of the "aquatic" plants are actually suitable for frog tanks since many of them are semi-aquatics. Plus you still know how to do the lights 

The plant site is sadly stalling right now due to the two people doing the coding for the site are currently overwhelmed with web sites work, not to mention (dare I admit this) we have lives! :shock: I know... its shocking! This is not a call for help, we're keeping it in house (sorry folks) but this means its development runs on our schedules. Neither of us are getting paid for this. I've gotten loads of help from a few select people, but not a lot of help building up the plant data base. Lack of time + lack of help = site not getting done very fast.

David, can I use that Ricca pic for the plant swap site? And hey... If you've got some free time Mr. Camera-happy, maybe you can get some plant pics as well? Pwease? I know your tanks are full of happy plants 

I wonder if tropiflora would let me use their pics? LOL.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Absolutely, you can use the picture and I'll try and snap some more!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

Ugh, your pics make me jealous. I wish I had more space + money for more frogs.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Ah the joys of photobucket. Give Image Shack a try. It's free and there's on bandwidth limit. You can also buy credits for zipped uploads.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

All the pics are AWESOME! Keep em coming! 

-Frank


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

more intermedius please :wink: 

some of the nicest PDF photos i've ever seen!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Cmon Dave,

.............Thats all you got? :lol:


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Dave,

As always great photo of a beautiful frog. Thanks for continuing to share these shots with the rest of us.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

David
Love the lamasi. Do you notice variability in the intensity of blue in the legs?

S


----------

